# ? for those using reusable pee pads



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm still using the disposable but stocking up on the reusable for Quincy. I was wondering how many pads those of you who use the reuseable keep on hand for 1 pooch. ( do you wash daily or bi weekly etc. ? as I guess this would affect the number of pads you keep on hand. )

How long do the pads last? 

Also wondered if there was any problem in doing the switch from the disposables to the reuseable?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I put a disposable over the reusable and that way if Kitzi misses we are still covered! But I don't think that answers your question.
I think if you put the disposable on top for a week or so that the transfer would be easier.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good question.. I am planning to buy a few to see how mine do with the reusable ones. I' m using disposable ones now for my three and I buy a box of 100 every two weeks!! Even though it's expensive I figure if they go out in all weather I'd be bathing them more, using doggie wipes more often, wiping up the floor more often and it's better all the way around to use them. My other fluffs never did use pee pads, they always went outside.My trash men probably hate me though. Not only do I have a ton of pee pads in the trash , I also have a ton of baby diapers as well!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Didn't know if you considered this, but the UgoDog is really incredible. We actually use that instead of pads and it is great for clean paws, easy clean up and no pad washing.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I bought a dozen of the larger sized pads. I think they are 24x36. I have two dogs. I wash once a week usually. I love the re-usable pads.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I love my washable pads. I do have 3 babies. I place 4 clean ones down, and do wash them fairly often. I have a stock pile of them, as I have bought them through the years. I just LOVE them.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't use potty pads but I did look into the reusable ones at one point before I got Preston and I decided that 12 would be a good number to have. You could launder them once per week, and a few days a week put a new one down if one day the pad was "extra used". If you wanted a pad in more than one location, I would invest in even more, probably 14 or so unless you wanted to launder them twice per week.


----------

